# Newbie babyback question



## Guest (Apr 7, 2007)

I have been grilling for a few years, but just starting to mess around with ribs. I have an inexpensive 4 burner charbroil grill.
Can anyone give me some tips to keep the ribs from drying out?
Tonight I cooked indirect at just under 300 for about 3 hours with some hickory chips in a smoker box. I constantly basted with apple juice, but they still were dry.
Any tips would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## wittdog (Apr 7, 2007)

Try cooking them at a little bit of a lower temp and not as long...


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Try cooking them at a little bit of a lower temp and not as long...


Thanks. I'll try it.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 7, 2007)

Lower the temp. Try to get to around 220. Wrap in foil after 3 hours and cook for an hour or so more. Finish glazed unwrapped until they are done. Eat and enjoy.


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Apr 7, 2007)

I'd recommend a Maverick ET-73... you just missed a heck of a sale...but even at full price, they are well worth the money!


Finney...your ball!


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2007)

wboggs said:
			
		

> From a guy who regularly does ribs on a grill:
> 
> First of all, prepare your ribs however you normally do for the smoker. Fire up only one burner on your grill. Put the ribs in a rib rack on the opposite side of the grill and close the lid. Every grill will heat to a different temp so use either a remote temp gauge or an oven thermometer to gauge the temp you are cooking at then you will be able to gauge how long to cook them. For smoker flavor, add some wood chips pursuant to the instructions that came with your grill.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Does the rib rack make any difference over laying them flat on the grill?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 8, 2007)

Smokey_Joe said:
			
		

> I'd recommend a Maverick ET-73... you just missed a heck of a sale...but even at full price, they are well worth the money!
> 
> 
> Finney...your ball!



Actually it's the Wolfe Rub sale that's over! The Maverick Sale continues!!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 8, 2007)

I just ordered mine.  $44.00 is hard to beat.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2007)

Burnt Food Dude said:
			
		

> I don't use a gas grill but I find, for me, laying them flat does make a difference. They don't seem dry on the top half. Also I usually use a glaze of sorts so it makes the glaze even.


What kind of glaze? Do you put it on right away or just at the end ?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 8, 2007)

I'd wait until they are almost done.  I think glazing or saucing burns them.  IMHO.

Sauce:

1 cup of Sweet Baby Rays BBQ sauce, one good squeeze of honey and then add some of the rub you use.  Heat it up and spread it on.  LOVE THAT STUFF.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2007)

Thank for all the tips guys. I'll post a blow by blow when I cook them.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2007)

Well, things didn't go so well today.
I cooked at 220 for an hour and turned them over.
220 for another hour. 
Wrapped in foil and 2 more hours at 220.
Unwrapped and basted with sauce for 15 minutes at high heat.
Very tough- I don't think they were near being done.

Maybe the thermometer on the top lid of the grill isn't accurate?
Anyway- I'm very dissapointed.


----------



## cleglue (Apr 22, 2007)

I agree with wdroller.  I also smoke ribs bones down and I don't flip them either.  Keep practicing and soon they will be excellent.  Ribs aren't done until the meat starts receding on the bone.  I try for about 1/2 inch or so.  If you can get a good digital thermometer.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2007)

wdroller said:
			
		

> Erik, you are using a therm. that came with the gril/smokerand that may be the problem. I suggest you get an accurate thermometer to place as close to the meat as possible.   Second, make sure you are not cooking directly over your heat source.  I don't bother turning ribs.  I just place them on bone side down.  If you are sure your heat is not over 220 and you are not cooking directly over the heat source,  cook your ribs without turning them for, say, two hours--three if you are cooking spares.  If you see the meat pulling back from the bones, foil them immediately and cook for no more than another hour.  Unwrap them and put on your glaze.  Do not raise the heat!!  They will probably be ready 30 minutes after you take them from the foil--60 if you are cooking spares.  Don't try to hurry things along.
> 
> Take notes.  You may find that the ribs are too "mushy."  If so, do not leave them in the foil as long the next time.   If dry and tough, leave them in the foil a little longer.
> 
> Hope this helps.  Ribs are so good that you definately want to be able to prepare them to your liking.


I cooked indirectly. And yes I will be buying an accurate thermometer.
I appreciated all the feedback from you guys. Thanks.


----------

